# Goose Trailer Name



## greenwinger_13

Purchased a new goose/duck huntin trailer... looking for non corny/horrible/laugh at us names.. however pertaining to laugh at us, I'd like "ninja" to be included for our own personal reasons  ... also Skein and Gaggle have been a few fun terms we've used lately.. skein being the term you refer to a flock of geese in the air, and gaggle, a term you use to refer to a flock of geese sitting on the ground for those of you who dont know...pretty much have only used those terms for S and G's, the more terms you use, the more fun it is in the field.. either way... looking to not use names everyone has, or anyone has for that matter... Your opinions matter because we can't find anything that clicks... Feel free to experiment with ideas... THANKS! :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd

either im out of the loop or just getting old, Ive never heard any of those "terms" and ive heard quite a few...


----------



## NDMALLARD

My trailer doesn't have a fancy name or decals on it. But if I can make a suggestion why don't you call it
"Break into me and get a lot of valuable hunting stuff" but perhaps that is too long...


----------



## greenwinger_13

Google them... there probably the last terms anyone would ever use, that being the reason we use them because its way outta context and it makes it that much more fun to say.. im pretty sure it was discovered on a smart phone dictionary application "word of the day"...


----------



## greenwinger_13

NDMALLARD said:


> My trailer doesn't have a fancy name or decals on it. But if I can make a suggestion why don't you call it
> "Break into me and get a lot of valuable hunting stuff" but perhaps that is too long...


Not a bad name!!! A have had a few buddies get cleaned out, but we have that guy locked up like fort knox, uncuttable locks, trailer hitch lock impossible, in a garage, and I have a .40 I enjoy having with me often, besides security its always nice to boast a little "were going hunting right now and you know it"...


----------



## blhunter3

Didn't realize you have to name trailers. I thought you only named people and some animals.


----------



## Derek Lampert

I named mine "My decoy trailer"


----------



## Buck25

Derek Lampert said:


> I named mine "My decoy trailer"


you copied my name!?


----------



## goosebusters

We named ours Joe Koll.


----------



## greenwinger_13

well I guess you guys dont play along well or apparently havent seen a trailer that is used for hunting that says something on it...whatever though so far this is about the same as posting on a sioux/gophers thread so I guess im not surprised


----------



## goosebusters

We legitimately named ours Joe Koll, I don't see why you don't like that as an option. I have seen many trailers named after famous hunters. Foiles Migrators or the Grounds Crew or the Zuh Zuh Zuh Zuh ZEEEE UNIT! We name ours after another famous hunter. We were thinking of the "Koll Sores" or maybe the "Killin' Kolls" but decided to stick with just plain "Joe Koll". Its simple and straight to the point.


----------



## templey_41

why does it need a name? Its just a trailer not a dog. you could name it the meat wagon unless you aren't very good at shooting bird other ideas up dawg or surgical or pea rider or " Joe's construction we like em flat and ready to be nailed"

If I would ever name my trailer it would have something to do with my job that is funny to me and the guys i hunt with.


----------



## carp_killer

goosebusters said:


> We named ours Joe Koll.


 :rollin:


----------



## goosehunternd

I kinda like "The legend of joe koll" I'm guna have to get some real geese pro series stickers.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Mine is named "Joe's septic service".............. Keeps anyone from wanting to break in................LOL


----------



## Derek Lampert

dakotashooter2 said:


> Mine is named "Joe's septic service".............. Keeps anyone from wanting to break in................LOL


Bad ***..


----------



## the professor

i would call your trailer "the pride parade".

or in reference to your "ninja" comment, you could put stickers on the side that say "I fear ninja-slippers".


----------



## okoutlaw

Since everybody is concerned about getting their stuff stolen how bout "LOCKED UP". :lol:


----------



## greenwinger_13

the professor said:


> i would call your trailer "the pride parade".
> 
> or in reference to your "ninja" comment, you could put stickers on the side that say "I fear ninja-slippers".


Pride parade with a huge rainbow on the side?  ... not

-And Joe's septic service is perfect...

-Ninjas are cool no matter what you say ha


----------



## diver_sniper

greenwinger_13 said:


> "well I guess you guys"...."apparently havent seen a trailer that is used for hunting that says something on it."


I think I can safely speak for everyone here when I say yes, we have seen about 30 dozen trailers used for hunting with obnoxious names and sayings plastered all over them.


----------



## greenwinger_13

Call it obnoxious, but most of those 30 dozen trailers are obnoxiously into hunting ducks and geese... cant hate that or you wouldnt be on here


----------



## diver_sniper

Gotta give you credit kid, you got some think skin.

I can only hope that they really are as into the sport as they act. I hope it's not just a big contest to them. I hope they aren't just trying to impress the next guy and make sure they have at least a few more dekes in their trailer and for sure a few more dead birds in their glory pile picture.


----------



## jmluds

What the heck... I'll play ball...

North Flight Ninjas
-Gagglin' Skeins since 2009


----------



## dakotashooter2

Not suprisingly. The obnoxious ones are the ones you mostly hear about that are stolen or broken into.


----------



## USAlx50

goosebusters said:


> We legitimately named ours Joe Koll, I don't see why you don't like that as an option. I have seen many trailers named after famous hunters. Foiles Migrators or the Grounds Crew or the Zuh Zuh Zuh Zuh ZEEEE UNIT! We name ours after another famous hunter. We were thinking of the "Koll Sores" or maybe the "Killin' Kolls" but decided to stick with just plain "Joe Koll". Its simple and straight to the point.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Possibly the funniest post in the history of NDO. :bop:

On a serious note, please make it stop.


----------



## blhunter3

Yes, this thread is going nowhere.


----------



## Neck Collar

Poor guy just got torn apart..... :roll: :roll:


----------



## khehr

greenwinger don't mind these guys most are jealous because they don't have a trailer. My thought about these negative people are if you don't have anything positive to say just shut up. Just my .02 cents


----------



## the professor

khehr said:


> greenwinger don't mind these guys most are jealous because they don't have a trailer.


your right. i have no idea how i will shoot any geese with a spread that fits in the back of an SUV.


----------



## blhunter3

khehr said:


> greenwinger don't mind these guys most are jealous because they don't have a trailer.


I'm so jealous that haven't thought of a name for an inadament object that I keep my decoys in. :roll:

Why does everyone have to have a team name and name their trailer? I didn't realize that hunting is a sport and that we need to compete. How do you compete anyways?


----------



## huntingtim08

Who said it was competeing just because we have a few decals and a name on our trailer, we have name our hunting group. We just got a new trailer and damn right i plan on putting some stickers on it and prob the name of our group. Ya decals on it do make it a target but so does putting the name of your construction business on the side where it says "here is many dollars worth of tools and material that would be way easier to get rid of then decoys" so it goes for everything. Greenwinger I cant think of a name for your trailer but i am behing you to find a name and slap it on the trailer and be damn proud of your hunting expeditions.


----------



## AdamFisk

You young pups will eventually realize that watefowl hunting isn't so much about looking cool, and more about the wonderful time spent outdoors. You'll eventually realize that killing a half limit of birds over a couple dozen decoys is just as enjoyable as killing limits over 20dz FB's. You'll eventually realize that you got wrapped up in the stupid, no good for nothing "team pro staff super duper plasterd trailer team name kill kill kill hero shot" crap, and change your ways.............I HOPE!!!!

I was a victim of it a little, so I'm not faulting you guys or bashing you. I had a trailer full of decoys with goose and duck stickers plastered all over it, not anymore. My sticker free trailer sits for the most part now, unless there are 3+ guys going hunting, than the extra room is needed. I enjoy going out with a buddy and my dog, hunting out of a short box pickup with a couple dozen FB's and some Real Geese, just as much or more so than going out with a "crew" trying to kill as many birds as possible.

You guys will eventually get it. :thumb:


----------



## AdamFisk

Another thing, once you get to the point in your life where you have grown up a little, and have a good hunting dog or kids, the hunt becomes more for them than anything.

If 4 of us shot 5 birds only, so long as my dog didn't break from his damn blind, or made a hell of a long retrieve on a cripple, that's a good hunt to me!!!!

:beer:


----------



## goosehunt2010

Why does everything on here turn into a sappy love song. People love things for different reasons, not everyone is going to love just being outside. Some people want a pile of dead meat , some people want a picture. I'm so sick and tired of watching everyone preach on here. Grow up, the kid is just excited about his trailer. The people on here that nitpick at every post like blhunter seriously need to go get a testosterone injection to get rid of the female hormones raging through their bodies.


----------



## BeekBuster

goosehunt2010 said:


> Why does everything on here turn into a sappy love song. People love things for different reasons, not everyone is going to love just being outside. Some people want a pile of dead meat , some people want a picture. I'm so sick and tired of watching everyone preach on here. Grow up, the kid is just excited about his trailer. The people on here that nitpick at every post like blhunter seriously need to go get a testosterone injection to get rid of the female hormones raging through their bodies.


Agreed! I dont know why people go as far as making a as* out of themselves in a effort to try and change the way people enjoy hunting the way they want to, or maybe its because they can hide behind a computer screen.. If it be under a dozen deeks with family and the family dog, or it with a group of friends that have it all icluding "stickers" or whatever it might be it will never be the way one wants it to be so suck it up..


----------



## 870 XPRS

dakotashooter2 said:


> Mine is named "Joe's septic service".............. Keeps anyone from wanting to break in................LOL


Joe's Septic Service - "Your **** is Our Business"


----------



## greenwinger_13

I have gotten a few laughs outta this for sure... And just to clarify, I'm 25, I've been hunting since I legally could, I am not pro staff, don't own 300 decoys, limits are nice, non-limits are still nice, I'm not obnoxious or better than the guy loading the back of his SUV with decoys, simply thought my new trailer needed a phrase or name or whatever the hell you'd like to call it... that my buddies and I can enjoy and laugh at, as we continue to kill ducks and geese. And I requested, from a group of people that go onto a goose hunting forum, a few thoughts and suggestions... because I figured most of you liked goose hunting? Apparently I'm much too obnoxious and should have known better, and that the majority of people on here, are too busy thinking of useless rants, to actually be in the field hunting. :wink: Thanks for the very few who have either given a suggestion, or a normal response... Also, the trailer is still nameless and i'll gladly kick up my feet and weed through these posts until I'm blue in the face... and thanks negative people you've also given me satisfaction and laughs due to that negativity...


----------



## BigT

AdamFisk said:


> Another thing, once you get to the point in your life where you have grown up a little, and have a good hunting dog or kids, the hunt becomes more for them than anything.
> 
> If 4 of us shot 5 birds only, so long as my dog didn't break from his damn blind, or made a hell of a long retrieve on a cripple, that's a good hunt to me!!!!
> 
> :beer:


+1 :beer:


----------



## huntingtim08

Gaggle Ninja Warriors
Skein Ninja Warriors
"Gaggle em Good"
"The Skein is Falling"
"Just doing it for Skeins and Gaggles"
Just some that came to my head, trying to throw a few out there for you to get the wheels turning!!


----------



## cut'em

On the back of my trailer it says: "HONK IF YOU LOVE GEESES"


----------



## NDMALLARD

I haven't checked back on this thread for a while and I did get a few good laughs as I read through the threads.

I am happy that you got a new trailer; I didn't get one until I turned 40. It is really handy when you hunt with a group to have the trailer but it is a pain in the arse to haul around if you are scouting and can't dump it somewhere.

I did poke a bit of fun at you for naming your trailer or putting decals on it. I meant no harm. I am serious when I say I would leave it blank and as nondiscript as possible - why ask for trouble? You can lock it up as tight as a drum, but an electic saws-all is a not too expensive and any idiot can run one.

Have a good year and stay safe.


----------



## cvrsix

While my trailer does not have a name . . . it does sport decals from Final Approach, BigFoot, Foiles Migrators, Benelli, and several of various goose pictures. Besides the fact that they dress up my trailer and I like them, they also serve another purpose for me . . . that of quick identification.

I do not travel around the state or country. I hunt throughout my home county. Depending upon who I'm hunting with I may not always be in my truck. If any of the property owners I hunt on see my trailer they know it is me somewhere out in their fields. If any of my hunting buddies see my trailer, they know I am in the field, and they either can call to join me, or move on down the road.

May sound silly, but it serves a purpose.


----------



## water owl

i dont have a trailer with a name none the less a trailer but on my moms van we have a sticker of are family and are late dog snoose. i have seen people use a bus in the northern mn area with grey hound on it not sure if they put there dekes in it or if its just to carry out there 15 hunters. but for names you can name it greenwing_13 and the fellers. i dont know if its original enough. just dont use sh*t show i wantd to use it that.


----------



## diver_sniper

water owl said:


> i dont have a trailer with a name none the less a trailer but on my moms van we have a sticker of are family and are late dog snoose. i have seen people use a bus in the northern mn area with grey hound on it not sure if they put there dekes in it or if its just to carry out there 15 hunters. but for names you can name it greenwing_13 and the fellers. i dont know if its original enough. just dont use sh*t show i wantd to use it that.


 :withstupid:


----------



## USAlx50

cvrsix said:


> While my trailer does not have a name . . . it does sport decals from Final Approach, BigFoot, Foiles Migrators, Benelli, and several of various goose pictures. Besides the fact that they dress up my trailer and I like them, they also serve another purpose for me . . . that of quick identification.
> 
> I do not travel around the state or country. I hunt throughout my home county. Depending upon who I'm hunting with I may not always be in my truck. If any of the property owners I hunt on see my trailer they know it is me somewhere out in their fields. If any of my hunting buddies see my trailer, they know I am in the field, and they either can call to join me, or move on down the road.
> 
> May sound silly, but it serves a purpose.


So your buddies know what kind of stickers are on your trailer but not what kind of vehicle or type of trailer you have?


----------



## goosebusters

water owl said:


> i dont have a trailer with a name none the less a trailer but on my moms van we have a sticker of are family and are late dog snoose. i have seen people use a bus in the northern mn area with grey hound on it not sure if they put there dekes in it or if its just to carry out there 15 hunters. but for names you can name it greenwing_13 and the fellers. i dont know if its original enough. just dont use sh*t show i wantd to use it that.


Juston Welter, the little lurker.


----------



## water owl

i also think he is a lurker. dont worry kiddo its not him its the guy that flares the brids in that last 75 yrds. i thought this was a fishing forum but to my surprise it was not..


----------



## okoutlaw

GAGGLE WHACKERS 
FLOCK KNOCKIN NINJAS
I'd laugh if I saw either one on the side of a trailer


----------



## greenwinger_13

"Gaggle Wagon" since it seems to make sense... they are plenty of good names and I conidered putting some of the saying i've seen here on the side.. Skein Ninjas was also sweet... and "gagglin skeins since 2005" "Skein Gagglers...." But time for the real season is running out so I think were going with "Gaggle Wagon" officially... in "Crackhouse" font which seems to be legit.. Thoughts, comments, opinions? I don't care what you have to say as long as it has nothing to do with not naming trailers or teams, cuz its happening save your breath and/or carpal tunnel... Thanks to all the good sports on here some awesome ideas and suggestions!


----------



## cvrsix

USAlx50 said:


> So your buddies know what kind of stickers are on your trailer but not what kind of vehicle or type of trailer you have?


I drive a 2WD F150. I'm good to go anywhere on dry or frozen ground. Once we have snow or mud my rig is usually behind a friend's 4x4. The property owner may not recognize the truck, but based off the trailer they know it is me.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Of course those of us with "vanity plates" probably shound't say much. oke: oke:


----------



## USAlx50

cvrsix said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your buddies know what kind of stickers are on your trailer but not what kind of vehicle or type of trailer you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a 2WD F150. I'm good to go anywhere on dry or frozen ground. Once we have snow or mud my rig is usually behind a friend's 4x4. The property owner may not recognize the truck, but based off the trailer they know it is me.
Click to expand...

'Spose that makes sense.


----------



## AdamFisk

Pick a name out for your trailer yet USAlx50?


----------



## INhonker1

Hey, people name boats....and they arent people or dogs.........why not name the trailers. I named mine Haulmark saw one the other day named Wells Cargo. :thumb:


----------



## lead gander

For the sake of humor how about "For Skein"


----------



## USAlx50

AdamFisk said:


> Pick a name out for your trailer yet USAlx50?


Joe Koll was taken so I'll have to do some thinking..


----------



## dakotashooter2

Actually I do have a name for my trailer but it is not something suitable for a public forum and generally used when I'm on a muddy dead end road with no place to turn around..................... :******:

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Gillbilly

"ROOST BUSTIN NINJAS" "Turnin gaggles into skeins and movin em south" oke: :beer:


----------

